# Back-up Camera problem



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello, Ive been installing a universal type reverse camera in a 2011 Toyota Rav 4. Its equipped with a OEM Multimedia Center with an output for a backup camera. There was one issue with the install. The video cable was not long enough, I used a double female connector and added a section of video cable. All the connections are secure, with solder and shrink tube. Ive got a solid bare metal ground. When I start the car and the radio boots I put it into gear, the radio cuts to a screen with reverse guides but no picture. The screen is just blue with the colored guides. Im not sure where the issue lies other than extending the cable. Does anyone have any thoughts or advice? 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Did you connect up the +12v to the camera? If so, check the fuse and/or voltage at the camera to make sure it is on.



jprince526 said:


> Hello, Ive been installing a universal type reverse camera in a 2011 Toyota Rav 4. Its equipped with a OEM Multimedia Center with an output for a backup camera. There was one issue with the install. The video cable was not long enough, I used a double female connector and added a section of video cable. All the connections are secure, with solder and shrink tube. Ive got a solid bare metal ground. When I start the car and the radio boots I put it into gear, the radio cuts to a screen with reverse guides but no picture. The screen is just blue with the colored guides. Im not sure where the issue lies other than extending the cable. Does anyone have any thoughts or advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey Raylo, thanks for responding. I did connect the 12v+ along with the trigger and reverse light positive together. The ground is solid. I know the camera is getting powered because the trigger works. I went ahead and tested the power at the camera when the vehicle is put into reverse using a test light and I got a positive response. I'm at a loss on what the issue could be.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Is there an auto adjust for the video on the media center? try changing stuff see if it helps.


----------

